# Daten in Excel sortieren



## smashheiser (23. November 2006)

Also die Tabelle ist wiefolgt aufgebaut.

Name Vorname PLZ   email-adresse  Telefonnummer  Titel  Anrede   H




In jeder dieser Spalten stehen 100 Datensätze.

Die Spalten  "Name" und "Vorname" wurde mit einer Funktion verknüpft, die es ermöglicht  den Namen und Vornamen aus der Spalte H entsprechend zu trennen.
Da alle 100 Einträge nicht in einem Ort wohnen sind die PLZ durcheinander.

Nun möchte ich alle Einträge nach der PLZ ordnen, ohne das dabei die Daten verdreht werden oder durcheinander kommen.
Wenn ich das über "Daten Sortieren " probiere zu lösen, dann wirft Excel die Namen teilweise durcheinander.
Ich vermute mal, daß man das mit einer Funktion irgendwie lösen kann, doch leider fällt mir im Moment nix passendes ein, wie ich am besten vorgehen könnte.

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## BigPsycho (23. November 2006)

smashheiser am 23.11.2006 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Tabelle ist wiefolgt aufgebaut.
> 
> Name Vorname PLZ   email-adresse  Telefonnummer  Titel  Anrede   H
> 
> ...



Ja, da is Excel ein bisschen komisch, du willst die Reihen zusammenhalten und nach irgendeiner Spalte sortieren?

Ich meine Excel macht es so, dass es nach der zuerst markierten Splatze sortiert.
Probier mal die PLZs in eine der äußeren Spalten zu packen und markier die dann komplett (nicht die Spalte anklicken sondern von Feld A1 nach A100) und dann nach rechts ziehen und dann auf Absteigend sortieren klicken, eigentlich sollte das klappen, dann halt die PLZ Spalte an die entsprechende Stelle kopieren.

So hab ich das damals zumindest gelöst, ist besitmmt n Workaround zu einer mir unbekannten Funktion, aber es klappt.... 

Psycho


----------



## smashheiser (23. November 2006)

BigPsycho am 23.11.2006 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> smashheiser am 23.11.2006 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




funktionuckelt so nicht.
das muß glaub ich über ne Funktion geregelt werden.
Falls du vielleicht ne Möglichkeit kennst die z.B. nach allen PLZ zu suchen die mit 3 beginnen, dann wäre das auch schon brauchbar, weil dann könnte man diese wenigstens erstmal anzeigen lassen und in ein neues Tabellenblatt kopieren.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2006)

hast du es so gemacht:

GESAMTEN bereich markieren, also alle daten in den spalten, aber nicht die spaltenbeschriftung. dann daten, sortieren und dort dann das feld nehmen, bei dem halt  "Postleitzahl" steht?


und WIE sind denn die anmen verkmüpft, was für ne formel? wenn es formeln mit $ zeichen sind, dann ist das evtl. ein problem, ansonsten müßte die formel aber einfach mit"sortiert" werden....


----------



## smashheiser (24. November 2006)

Herbboy am 23.11.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du es so gemacht:
> 
> GESAMTEN bereich markieren, also alle daten in den spalten, aber nicht die spaltenbeschriftung. dann daten, sortieren und dort dann das feld nehmen, bei dem halt  "Postleitzahl" steht?
> 
> ...




Funktioniert nicht.


Der haut die trotzdem durcheinander.
Habe vergessen zu sagen, daß wir es mit mehr als 100 Datensätzen zu tun haben.
Vielleicht liegt es an der schieren Größe.
Man könnte mal eine Aufsplittung der Tabelle durchführen und die gespitteten umsortieren und dann wieder zusammenfügen.


----------



## bogus6 (24. November 2006)

smashheiser am 24.11.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Der haut die trotzdem durcheinander.
> Habe vergessen zu sagen, daß wir es mit mehr als 100 Datensätzen zu tun haben.
> ...



Also ich habe das gleiche in einer unserer Excel Dateien probiert. Wir haben hier fast 300 Datensaetze und es ist ueberhaupt kein Problem nach irgendeiner Spalte zu sortieren. 

Ich bin dabei wie folgt vorgegangen:

1. Oeffnen der Datei
2. Sicherstellen dass alle Datensaetze angezeigt sind (also ggf. Filter deaktivieren)
3. Das Sortieren Menue aufgerufen
4. Eine beliebige Spalte ausgewaehlt, nach der sortiert werden soll (in deinem Fall waere es eben die Spalte mit dem Spaltenkopf PLZ - sofern dass so in Deutsch heisst)
5. Voila - die Daten sind dementsprechend sortiert

Ich musste auch nichts vorher markieren.

An der Datenmenge kann es bei dir also nicht liegen. Versuch mal testweise ggf. nach einer anderen Spalte zu sortieren.

Ansonsten erstelle mal eine neue Excel Datei mit ein paar Dummydatensaetzen und schau ob das das Sortieren funktioniert.

Was meinst du uebrigens mit einer Funktion, die Nach- und Vornamen trennt? Wenn Vor- und Nachnamen in jeweils unterschiedlichen Spalten stehen, brauchst du doch keine Funktion, die sind dann doch schon dadurch getrennt, dass sie in unterschiedlichen Spalten aufgefuehrt werden.


----------



## smashheiser (24. November 2006)

> Was meinst du uebrigens mit einer Funktion, die Nach- und Vornamen trennt? Wenn Vor- und Nachnamen in jeweils unterschiedlichen Spalten stehen, brauchst du doch keine Funktion, die sind dann doch schon dadurch getrennt, dass sie in unterschiedlichen Spalten aufgefuehrt werden.



Werde ich mal probieren.

Also in einer Zelle stehen Name und Vorname.
Name und Vorname sollten aber nun in zwei seperate Zellen überführt werden, ohne daß dabei die Originalzelle sprich (Name und Vorname) leer wird.
Ok, sind doch etwas mehr, nicht hundert  sondern 1000, kleiner Verschreiber -g-

Frage am Rande.

Kann es sein, daß die Dollarzeichen  $H$2705 wohl die kleinen Übeltäter sind, die mir alles durcheinander hauen.
Schei... Dollar 

So, Problem gelöst. 
Es lag daran, es funktioniert jetzt alles einwandfrei.  freu

so und als Belohnung gibt es ne Formel mit der man Namen aus Zellen extrahieren kann.

TEIL(I6;FINDEN("#";WECHSELN(I6;" ";"##";3))+1;FINDEN("#";WECHSELN(I6;" ";"##";3))-FINDEN("#";WECHSELN(I6;" ";"##";1))+12)

muß nat. immer angepaßt werden.


----------

